# Winter mudguards



## gingerwizard (3 Oct 2007)

Has any one got some mud guards they dont need?
to fit a road bike, 700c gp4 wheels, my frame doesnt have the eyes but i can rig something up.... ps i dont want the clip on ( seat post) type. 
I'm in the Worcs area
Many thanks Rk


----------

